# Another email scam/danger



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*A general heads up*.

I have just received this email purporting to be from Microsoft.
I was suspicious because I have never received an email from MS urging to d/l a 'Critical Update'

It looks real enough but I always 'hover' the mouse over any links & sure enough, the link is not what it :
http : // update. microsoft. com/ ...etc ... it resolves to:
http : // update. microsoft. com. bbttyap. me. uk/ ...etc ...

Clicking on the link is likely to expose you to danger of some form of malware. If you receive a copy of this email, just ignore it & dump it in the bin!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

It doesn't even yell you which version of Outlook its relevant to.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

But the email is microsoft.com so it's got to be legitamate.


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks donald for giving us the information..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

ms have been issuing warnings for the last few weeks about fake emails


----------

